# History, habitat and video of Monocentropus balfouri in the wild



## Tarantupedia (Jul 6, 2020)

You might just learn something new

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## jrh3 (Jul 6, 2020)

Tarantupedia said:


> You might just learn something new


Nice video, Love that threat posture drawing.


----------



## KaroKoenig (Jul 6, 2020)

Shame it's so hard to do field work there these days. The question why they seem so good at living communaly needs to be addressed with way more field observations.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## viper69 (Jul 7, 2020)

Nice video— didn’t see a communal there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

